# what's the difference in a bowl gouge?



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, before I start this thread, let me just say that I acknowledge my own ignorance, so please no lectures about joining a club or doing research. I plan to do the research before I get started, and I don't even have a chuck yet...planning to purchase this summer. Anyway, I've done a handful of pens (including my most recent with deer antler--a bit trickier, but very cool and came out nice), a t-ball/little league bat, and a few tool handles. I've been getting into turning over the last year, and as everyone says, it is soooo addictive. The next step is working with a chuck on some bowls and other things, but I can't seem to find a good explanation about the difference in a bowl gouge. I've got a wide assortment of roughing and spindle gouges, and I have no problem paying for a nice bowl gouge, but what is the difference?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The easiest way is to have a look at the gouges on Thompsons site.
From L to R. V shape Bowl, U shape Bowl, Spindle Gouge (SG), Detail SG, Shallow Detail SG
http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/

This is a short intro on why you may need different bevels (angles) on bowl gouges and spindle gouges
http://www.woodturningdesign.com/askdale/14/14.shtml

Hope it clears up some of the mystery.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps easier just to look at the difference. Doug Thompson site is good to see the difference.

http://thompsonlathetools.com/

Flute design and angle of the bevel are two of the main difference.

Spindle is wider flute. Bowl is narrower flute.

Bowl may be ground back on the sides called a fingernail grind, or Irish grind or Ellsworth grind.

NCPalladin was posting just at the same time. Great minds think alike. LOL.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

doug's site is excellent. He also puts the same grind that a large percentage of bowl turners use so If you buy one of his gouges (and they are great) you have a very good starting point to learn with. As far as V vs U it really doesn't make much difference. I have both. I use my V mostly but it's just my style of turning. Other seem to like the U shaped flute. 
there are also other shapes like the Super Flute etc but they are all just mild variations of the V or U. Some of the less expensive gouges have odd shaped flutes that don't work as well. The problem is you can't really tell by looking at the magazines. I tried to improve the grind on one for a friend the other day and never did get a really good grind. I made it useable but the flute shape was odd and it made the nose kind of pointy no matter what I did.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

So a roughing gouge is a spindle gouge then?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

No I would not call a roughing gouge a spindle gouge. Although it does depend on what you call a roughing gouge. Usually a roughing gouge has a deep U shape. Spindle gouges tend to be somewhat flat. I have seen what I would call a spindle gouge labled as a rough out gouge.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Hope I'm not stating the obvious, but roughing gouge is more properly referred to as a spindle roughing gouge. Should not be used on bowls, ever. Unless you really, and I mean really know what you're doing and the its still not a good idea.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's why it should be used on spindles only. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IOhHeyoZLaY


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, lots of good info, thanks a lot guys


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

A bowl gouge is more heavy duty than a spindle gouge. You should not use a spindle gouge or roughing gouge on a bowl . The shank of the bowl gouge going into the handle is larger and can take more stress.
Tom


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Here's why it should be used on spindles only.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IOhHeyoZLaY


Ouch!!


----------

